# Best Buy Multi Fuel Inset Stove (with boiler)?



## maire1000 (10 Feb 2011)

Could anybody recommend a good multi-fuel stove which would heat approx. 6 or 7 radiators. I am getting confusing information from salespersons re Esse 350 and Stanley Cara etc. - each salesperson saying that their brand is "the best" and  "the best seller". Has anybody experienced Stratford brand. Today's salesman tells me it's his "best seller".
My plan is to run the stove during the day (with the stove giving extra heat in the living room). At night, I could boost the system with the OFCH 

Any thoughts will be very welcome.

Many thanks.


----------

